# Good way to prevent swarm ??



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

As posted in my Running TBH report, I have a queen cell in one of my hives. Its a swarm cell type queen cell at the bottom of a comb. Its empty now, but if I do find it gets used and capped, do you think it might not be a good or bad idea to make another hive (perhaps TBH NUC), and put that comb in their along with 1 or 2 brood combs?

Coincidentally this is also the hive I thought was queenless for the 1st 2-3 weeks.

------------------
Scot Mc Pherson
Foundationless Small Cell Top Bar Hives
BeeWiki: http://linuxfromscratch.org/~scot/beewiki/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My theory on swarm prevention is to try to simulate a swarm. So I take the old queen and a lot of brood and move it out, and leave the queen cells in the old hive. But I guess you can do it the other way around if you like. But remember you will actually help production taking the open brood and the queen OUT during a flow than the other way around since the open brood ties up resources and that brood won't emerge soon enough to harvest the flow.

My guess is it's just a queen cup and they aren't planning to swarm, but just are keeping a cup handy.


----------

